# Alutech Modelle 2017 - Wohin soll es gehen?



## COLKURTZ (19. August 2016)

Wohin soll es gehen?
Was würdet ihr euch wünschen?
Wie sollen die bestehenden Modelle weiterentwickelt werden?
Gibt es eine Bikekategorie, für die Alutech etwas entwickeln und anbieten soll, ein neues Modell?


----------



## COLKURTZ (19. August 2016)

Hierzu mein erster Vorschlag:

Ein neues Hardtail

Werkstoff Aluminium ;-)
29'' und voll 27.5'' Plus fähig (mind. 27.5x3.0)
Moderater Reach (nicht dem Trend "ellenlang" folgend)
kurze Kettenstrebe um die 430mm
Lenkwinkel um die 66 Grad
für 120 bis 140mm Federgabeln
Rahmengewicht unter 2.400g
also insg. mehr ein Trail- und Spassbike, muss kein Hardtail Freerider werden
... der Konstruktionsaufwand dürfte gering, und damit das Projekt kostengünstig zu realisieren sein
... gibt es dafür einen Markt? ... ich glaube ja, siehe 2017er Modellpalette anderer Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkrempe (19. August 2016)

ich persönlich wäre von einer Weiterentwicklung vom Tofane begeistert. Länger und Rahmengrößen für Leute >1,95m wäre mein Wunsch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. August 2016)

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man für die Fanes auch auf das Gewicht schaut und z.B. mehr Carbon im Hinterbau einsetzt (im Zweifel auf Kosten der Verstellung).

Weitehin wäre es toll, wenn endlich mal wirklich dichte Lagerkonstruktionen an die Räder kommen würden. Ich muss bei meiner 3.0er Fanes jedes Jahr einmal alle Lager wechseln weil tot. Und das Ding wird so gut wie nie mit Sprühwasser gereinigt.


----------



## JpunktF (19. August 2016)

Ich würd mir auch leichter wünschen - und noch mehr mehr Qualität. Fanes mit vorn 180, 1x11 mit 13,5kg ohne Carbon wär toll. Und wenn der Endpreis €100,- höher ist und dafür vernünftige Züge und Zughüllen dran sind, Schrauben, die nicht rosten, Dämpferbolzen, die auch Bolzen sind und keine Gewindestangen und nicht wild vor sich hinoxidieren, dichte Lager, saubere Decals und Pulverbeschichtung die nicht abblättert, dann ist alles tiptop....

Ich steh echt vor der Entscheidung, was meine mittlerweile 5 Jahre alte Fanes ersetzt, und es gibt ja nur wenig Alternativen zu einer neuen Fanes - aber 2,5 kg weniger wären toll und ich mag auch kein Pulver-raw-Camo mehr als Design...


----------



## playbike (23. August 2016)

Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach nem Eingelenker ala Santa Cruz Nickel 1.0 oder Last Coal
-Mit Möglichkeit eines 0,75ml Trinkflaschenhalter
-Zugverlegung durch das Hauptlager wie beim Aktuellen Fanes
-Geschraubte Zugverlegung übers Oberrohr
-Hochgezogene Kettenstrebe
-Umwerfertauglich
-130-140mm Federweg für Gabeln zwischen 150-160mm
-möglichst nicht zu schwer
-eine art gemäßigter, zeitgenössischer PUDEL eben


----------



## vitaminc (26. August 2016)

playbike schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach nem Eingelenker ala Santa Cruz Nickel 1.0 oder Last Coal
> -Mit Möglichkeit eines 0,75ml Trinkflaschenhalter
> -Zugverlegung durch das Hauptlager wie beim Aktuellen Fanes
> -Geschraubte Zugverlegung übers Oberrohr
> ...



man kann nicht alles haben, wenn ich etwas wie das Last Coal suchen würde dann würde ich das Last Coal kaufen 

Ansonsten +1 was die Tofane-Weiterentwicklung angeht, ich habe ein gutes Gefühl was 29" und AM/Enduro in der Zukunft angeht..


----------



## zuspät (28. August 2016)

ich hätte auch gern ein neues ht, gern mit 140mm oder etwas mehr federweg, ohne neuen standard, oder zumindest mit option auf alte und neue standards umrüsten zu können.
außerdem find ich die knarz und lagerproblematik etwas nervig, das sollte man mal in den griff bekommen.


----------



## Downhillsocke (29. August 2016)

In einem Interview sagte Jü neulich, dass es ab 2018 neue Modelle gibt. Weiss dazu schon jemand etwas?

http://prime-mountainbiking.de/6922-pid6922/


----------



## weezeewee (30. August 2016)

War davon ausgegangen, dass diese Knarzscheiße längst unterbunden ist. 4200€ in nen Fanes 5.0 investiert u direkt seit der dritten Ausfahrt von Knarzen begleitet. Könnte kotzen. Bis das nicht behoben ist, würde ich gar kein Alutech mehr kaufen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. September 2016)

Bitte so!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2053702


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. September 2016)

Andere Lagerkonstruktionen würden alle mir bekannten nervigen Qualitätsprobleme beheben. Übrig bliebe ein echtes Sorglosbike, denn stabil ist das Teil. Wenn dadurch einfacher zu realisieren, gern als Eingelenker à la ICB 2.0, aber eben mit 170 mm.

Und natürlich ein ICB 2.0 in 29".

Farbgebung: Auch à la ICB 2.0 eloxiert mit polierten Akzenten.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (17. September 2016)

Das Teil oben auf der Vitrine sieht doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus  Prototyp?


----------



## Caese (17. September 2016)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Hierzu mein erster Vorschlag:
> 
> Ein neues Hardtail
> 
> ...


Oooooder -weil sich das etwas nach dem Last FF liest - doch ein "Freeride" hardtail mit

Werkstoff Aluminium
26" / 27,5" Hardtail, ggf. mit verstellbaren Ausfallenden

Moderrater bis moderat-langer Reach
kurze Kettenstrebe um die 420
Lenkwinkel bei 64 Grad (ohne SAG)

für Federgabeln mit 140 mm
Gibt es einen Markt ? Wenn man mehr Leute zum testen kriegt, dann bestimmt. Es ist erstaunlich wieviele Fullyleute nach dem Neuaufbau eines offensiven Hardtails das Fully immer seltener anfassen. Der Erfolg des Last könnte man als Bestätigung sehen.


----------



## hasardeur (17. September 2016)

Caese schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Markt ? Wenn man mehr Leute zum testen kriegt, dann bestimmt. Es ist erstaunlich wieviele Fullyleute nach dem Neuaufbau eines offensiven Hardtails das Fully immer seltener anfassen. Der Erfolg des Last könnte man als Bestätigung sehen.



Nun ja, ich bin auch einer derjenigen, die jetzt meistens das Last FFWD fahren und die Fanes dafür stehen lassen. Allerdings bin ich vorher auch mit der Fanes Sachen gefahren, für die sie absolut überdimensioniert ist. Der Einsatz (beider Bikes) erfolgt jetzt also eher bestimmungsgemäßer.

Ein Alu-HT für noch härteren Einsatz, als das Last, würde ich nicht haben wollen. Stahl ist da mMn das bessere Material. Ich würde allerdings auch nicht noch rumpeligere Sachen mit einem HT fahren wollen, als ich es mit dem Last kann. Irgendwann fallen einfach die Zähne raus und die Arme ab. Die Steigerung zum Last FFWD wäre wohl das ICB 2.0 in 29" & B+.


----------



## MaxBas (17. September 2016)

Ich wäre für ein HT mit (Bsp. in M)
430 Reach
605 Stack
425 WB
-45mm BB Drop
130-140mm
65,5 LW
74  SW
Platz für 2 Flaschen
Steckachse


----------



## tadea nuts (20. September 2016)

Bitte ein Pudel Enduro mit 150/160mm Federweg und aktueller Geometrie. Also kein icb 2.0 sondern im alten pudeldesign!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karl001 (30. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Alutech, 

ich fahre bereits das Teibun Modell V2 von euch und ich kann behaupten, dass es das beste Bike ist, das ich bis jetzt gefahren bin! Ich persönlich würde mir wünschen, wenn ihr in Richtung Geolution-Geometrie (siehe Nicolai Bikes) geht. Die Rahmen sollten noch etwas länger (Reach) werden, dabei sollte aber der Stack bzw. die Überstandshöhe und Sitzrohrlänge nicht mitwachsen. Ein längerer Reach gibt einfach ungemein mehr Sicherheit und sorgt für neu Bestzeiten egal ob flowig oder sehr technisch. Für mich liegt hier die Zukunft!


----------



## pfiff (23. November 2016)

Weiterentwicklung der Tofane. Ist für mich eh schon ein geiles Konzept und würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sich mehr Hersteller in diese Richtung öffnen. 

Vermutlich kommt man dann aber um 'nen Boost-Standard nicht herum. Und hoffentlich ist dann endlich mal Schluss mit der Devise "Jedes Jahr ein neuer SCHEIß-Standard". Dann ist man auch als Kunde mal wieder bereit, für das ein oder andere Teil etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Aber ich seh da ja schon wieder eine neue Idee von Hope, Boost mit 135mm Einbaubreite für schmälere Hinterbauten....wer#s braucht...

Bei den Dämpfermaßen (metrisch; ja - nein) bin ich mal gespannt, ob metrisch sich wirklich durchsetzt. Aber vermutlich bekommt das die Industrie schon irgendwie durchgeboxt. Und natürlich keine Pressfit-Innenlager.

Und ganz wichtig: An der Grundprämise, leichte und steife Laufräder, bitte unbedingt festhalten. Gerne auch etwas Gewichtstuning - von mir aus auch auf Kosten der Möglichkeit von wilden Bikeparkeinsätzen (Damit bin ich wohl bei den Alutech-Fahrern in der Minderheit ;-))

Ein zu schweres Bike macht bergauf und auf längeren Touren einfach keinen Spaß.

Und gerne Magura-Bremsen (MT 5 oder MT7). Ist eher ein persönliches Ding von mir, gibt sicher auch andere gute Bremsen.

(Oder mal ein leichtes Enduro-Hardtail mit spaßiger Geo um die 11kg für Hausrunde und AlpenX -soweit so etwas überhaupt zu einem vernünftigen Preis geht)


----------



## Bermann (9. Dezember 2016)

Als Besitzer einer Fanes Enduro Pinion 3.0 wünsche ich mir folgendes:

1. Weiterhin eine Fanes mit Pinion. Aber wesentlich leichter muss das alles werden. Pinion arbeitet dran... Die Vorteile eines Getriebes sind einfach umwerfend.
2. Tragende Rahmenbauteile aus Aluminium. Der Umlenkhebel darf gerne aus Carbon sein.
3. Mehr Steifigkeit im Hinterbau. Gerne darf der Umlenkhebel deswegen höher angebracht werden.
4. Verabschiedung von der Radstandsverstellung. Ein fixer Radstand reicht.
5. In Zukunft X12 Steckachsen.
6. BOOST-Standard darf gerne eingesetzt werden.
7. Eine durchdachte Zugverlegung ohne Knick und ohne Scheuern. SUPER: Möglichkeit innen und außen verlegen zu können.
8. Solide Lagertechnologie: Robust und groß dimensioniert. Gut gedichtet, gerne doppelt.
9. Bessere Qualität.

Danke.

PS: Wenn detailliertere Beschreibungen oder konstruktive Lösungsansätze gewünscht sind, so darf sich Alutech gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (10. Dezember 2016)

Wenn jeder seine Wunschliste schreibt probiere ich dies auch.

Die Fromsprache des IBC 2.0 ist wirklich gut. Gerade diesen "nicht gewölbt", ist heutzutage sehr rar. Auf der anderen seite, ist das Hinterbauprinzip der Teibun/Sennes/Tofane bikes wirklich überragend.

Idee nummer 1 :
Eine fusion der beiden Modelle würdefür mich mal interessant sein.

Idee nummer 2 :
Für eine leichter Zugverlegung, vielleicht eine führung im inneren (Rohr). Gerade die Teibuns sind extremst fummelig bei solchen Arbeiten.

Idee nummer 3 :
Industrielager an den Schwingen für rundum sorglos-Bike

Idee nummer 4 :
Gerade für XL-Bikes mit schweren Fahrern, einen "Weight snatcher" Programm einführen (Stahldämpfer und Coil Gabel Serienmässig).

Idee nummer 5 :
Integrierter, und im Rahmen eingelöteter Chip zum GPS orten des Bikes falls Diebstahl.

Idee Nr.6 :
Carbon made in Germany. Vielleicht mit Idee nummer 1 gepaart.


----------



## TheTomminator (19. Dezember 2016)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Enduro Fatbike Hardtail?
Vieleicht noch mit Pinion.


----------



## playbike (17. Januar 2017)

Ein Allmountain in dem ich nen Flaschenhalter unter bekomme wäre schön.
Trinkrucksack nimmt mir mittlerweile Freiheit


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Januar 2017)

Man kann sich ja vieles wünschen, aber glücklicherweise ist die Chance, dass sie die gewohnte Alutech-Kinematik für einen Flaschenhalter opfern, eher gering.


----------



## playbike (17. Januar 2017)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Man kann sich ja vieles wünschen, aber glücklicherweise ist die Chance, dass sie die gewohnte Alutech-Kinematik für einen Flaschenhalter opfern, eher gering.



Das ist mir leider auch bekannt.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Januar 2017)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Das Teil oben auf der Vitrine sieht doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus  Prototyp?



Nicht nötig. Der Jü demonstriert doch gerade an der Fanes, wie man aus einem Fully ein HT macht. So kann man beides haben, Hybridbike quasi


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (17. Januar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nicht nötig. Der Jü demonstriert doch gerade an der Fanes, wie man aus einem Fully ein HT macht. So kann man beides haben, Hybridbike quasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2017)

Ein Hardtail gab es vor ein paar Jahren schon als Projekt.

Mehr aber nicht.


----------



## Schlaftablette (14. Februar 2017)

Eine *Alternative zum Nicolai Ion GPI* würde ich mir *von Alutech* wünschen:





Möglichst mit großer 29" Bereifung, wahlweise auch 27.5" Plus, Pinion-Getriebe, Riemenantrieb und 150-170 mm Federweg.
Also ein unverwünstliches, pflegeleichtes Bike das sich auch gut an große Fahrer (190 cm - 210 cm) anpassen lässt und viel Sicherheit und Fahrkomfort bietet.


----------



## AlutechCycles (17. Februar 2017)

So, hier sind ja schon allerhand viele Wünsche geäußert worden, jetzt wollen wir dazu gern etwas schreiben.

*Hardtail
*
Schon seit 2012 sind immer mal wieder Prototypen eines Nachfolgers unseres beliebten Cheaptrick gefertigt worden. Viele dieser Prototypen haben diese Entwicklungsstufe jedoch niemals verlassen....
Was die nähere Zukunft angeht...lasst Euch überraschen, haltet die Augen offen. 

*Weiterentwicklung Tofane
*
Die Tofane ist in unserer Produktpalette das mittlerweile "älteste" Pferd im Stall. Da sie bei Einführung und lange danach ihrer Zeit immer voraus war, gab es aus unserer Sicht für eine Weiterentwicklung bisher keinen Bedarf. Allerdings kann ich sagen dass es für eine "neue" Tofane ein Lastenheft gibt. Mehr kann und darf/will ich nicht sagen.

*Trinkflasche
*
Der Umstand ist uns bekannt und sicherlich auch für den einen oder anderen ärgerlich. Aber: für eine Positionierung einer Trinkflasche müssten Drehpunkte o.ä. der Umlenkung geändert werden. Und die Performance des Hinterbaus geben wir nicht für eine Trinkflasche her.. 
Wir haben mal über eine spezielle Trinkflasche nachgedacht, das war aber alles unterm Strich "Mumpitz".

*Sonstiges
*
Wir sind grundsätzlich für konstruktive Kritik ja offen. Bei den Lagern z.B. haben wir mit den EnduroBearings LLUMax auf Kritik der Vergangenheit reagiert. Hier haben wir die Qualität deutlich steigern können. Sicherlich gibt es größere Lager, diese gehen dann aber nur auf Kosten des Gewichts in den Rahmen. Diesen Kompromiss ist man bei der Planung damals jedoch eingegangen. Ob bei künftigen Modellen sogar größere Lager verbaut werden, kann zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt allerdings nicht gesagt werden.
Mit Acros haben wir aber einen Partner der für die aktuellen Modelle und Lagergrößen Dichtscheiben entwickelt hat, die die aktuellen EnduroBearings LLUMax noch zusätzlich abdichten. Wir hoffen hiermit unseren Kunden eine gute Möglichkeit bieten zu können, die Haltbarkeit zu steigern.

Das Thema rostende Schrauben kann nur Zuliefererware (Bremsen, Vorbauten...) betreffen, da wir nur Edelstahl und Titan verbauen. Hier sind wir leider hilflos, alles andere wäre viel zu viel Aufwand. 

Das war es erstmal zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, ich kann nur empfehlen auf allen Kanälen am Ball zu bleiben, wir haben viel vor!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Februar 2017)

Alutech schrieb:


> Mit Acros haben wir aber einen Partner der für aktuellen Modelle und Lagergrößen Dichtscheiben entwickelt hat, die die aktuellen EnduroBearings LLUMax noch zusätzlich abdichten. Wir hoffen hiermit unseren Kunden eine gute Möglichkeit bieten zu können, die Haltbarkeit zu steigern.


Wo zu bekommen?


----------



## AlutechCycles (17. Februar 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wo zu bekommen?



Wir haben noch keinen Liefertermin diesbezüglich, arbeiten aber mit Hochdruck daran und drängeln natürlich.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Februar 2017)

Danke. Bitte hier ankündigen. Je früher die Lager dichter sind umso weniger Knackgefahr.


----------



## imun (27. Februar 2017)

Alutech schrieb:


> So, hier sind ja schon allerhand viele Wünsche geäußert worden, jetzt wollen wir dazu gern etwas schreiben.
> 
> *Hardtail
> *
> ...


Schickt mir einfach einen Hardtail Rahmen zum testen in der Größe XL


----------



## der-gute (27. Februar 2017)

imun schrieb:


> Schickt mir einfach einen Hardtail Rahmen zum testen in der Größe XL


Den hatte ich vor 8 Jahren sogar schonmal bestellt und angezahlt...


----------



## imun (27. Februar 2017)

Na vielleicht bekommst du ja dieses Jahr einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (28. Februar 2017)

wenn es nicht long, slack and low ist
dazu günstig,
wird es mein FFW nicht ersetzen können


----------



## imun (28. Februar 2017)

Ansonsten Kauf ich dir das FFWD ab und du testest das Alutech


----------



## der-gute (28. Februar 2017)

Ob du 2019 noch das FFW V1 willst...


----------



## AlutechCycles (2. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Den hatte ich vor 8 Jahren sogar schonmal bestellt und angezahlt...



Ich sag mal so: 8 Jahre würdest Du nicht mehr warten müssen. 

Tom


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. März 2017)

Alutech schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: 8 Jahre würdest Du nicht mehr warten müssen.
> Tom


Schau an. 

Was machen die Dichtsets? Gibt es vllt. einen Teaser?


----------



## AlutechCycles (3. März 2017)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan  leider noch nicht. Wir sind aber dran, das kann ich Dir versichern. Sobald ich einen neuen Sachstand habe melde ich mich hier natürlich bei Euch, versprochen.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. März 2017)

Danke! Ich drängel trotzdem.


----------



## burla (30. März 2017)

Mir fällt leider auch primär das Thema Qualität ein, die mich derzeit daran hindern würde erneut ein Alutech zu kaufen - weniger DAS neue Modell.
Die Räder funzen super und machen ne Menge spass (habe selber in den letzten 5 Jahren drei gehabt), muss aber sagen das meine Lust auf abblätterde Farbe, ab Werk eingedellte Kettenstreben, Brechende streben durch Lunker, krumme Rahmen, "altersbedingte" Risse an Schweißnähten, teils starke Abweichungen von Angaben im Webshop, schlecht vormontierte Räder (teils offenen Klemmungen an den Gabelbrücken), unerwartet brechende schaltaugen etc. etc. zusammen mit der Marotte vom Cheff erstmal alles als Völlig normal hinzustellen hat mir bedauerlicherweise die Laune und den Spass am Image und der eigentlich hervorragenden Performance versaut.

Ich denke reflektion der QC, mehr Zeit in der Serieüberleitung und etwas mehr Demut wenn man Scheiße gebaut hat würden sich auf der Roadmap 2017 aus meiner Sicht ganz gut machen.

Finde es in dieser Hinsicht seltsam wenn Räder mit dem Kommentar "wir sind auch gespannt wie es sich fährt" der Öffentlichkeit als neues Modell vorgestellt werden, oder man selbst leidlich erfahrene Probleme nen Jahr später in nem Freeride Bericht wiederfindet. Ist schade für einen sonst so sympathischen Hersteller.


----------



## AlutechCycles (31. März 2017)

burla schrieb:


> Mir fällt leider auch primär das Thema Qualität ein, die mich derzeit daran hindern würde erneut ein Alutech zu kaufen - weniger DAS neue Modell.
> Die Räder funzen super und machen ne Menge spass (habe selber in den letzten 5 Jahren drei gehabt), muss aber sagen das meine Lust auf abblätterde Farbe, ab Werk eingedellte Kettenstreben, Brechende streben durch Lunker, krumme Rahmen, "altersbedingte" Risse an Schweißnähten, teils starke Abweichungen von Angaben im Webshop, schlecht vormontierte Räder (teils offenen Klemmungen an den Gabelbrücken), unerwartet brechende schaltaugen etc. etc. zusammen mit der Marotte vom Cheff erstmal alles als Völlig normal hinzustellen hat mir bedauerlicherweise die Laune und den Spass am Image und der eigentlich hervorragenden Performance versaut.
> 
> Ich denke reflektion der QC, mehr Zeit in der Serieüberleitung und etwas mehr Demut wenn man Scheiße gebaut hat würden sich auf der Roadmap 2017 aus meiner Sicht ganz gut machen.
> ...



Hi @burla, ich hatte es bereits im einem anderen Thread geschrieben, aber das Thema Qualitätsmanagement wird bei uns gerade richtig angepackt. Da kannst Du Dir sicher sein.
Diese ganzen Fehler die Du beschreibst bei nur 3 Bikes (alles Neubikes?) ist schon ziemlich außergewöhnlich und ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz kühn auch äußerst selten. Ich bin mir aber genauso sicher dass bei jedem einzelnen Problem Abhilfe geschaffen wurde. Viel weiter möchte ich gar nicht darauf eingehen, solltest Du irgendwo noch ein Problem an einem Deiner Bikes haben kannst Du Dich wie gewohnt bei uns melden und Dir wird geholfen.
Das Qualitätsmanagement wird verbessert, das ist sicher.

Cheers Tom


----------



## Iceman79 (6. April 2017)

Alutech schrieb:


> Die Tofane ist in unserer Produktpalette das mittlerweile "älteste" Pferd im Stall. Da sie bei Einführung und lange danach ihrer Zeit immer voraus war, gab es aus unserer Sicht für eine Weiterentwicklung bisher keinen Bedarf. Allerdings kann ich sagen dass es für eine "neue" Tofane ein Lastenheft gibt. Mehr kann und darf/will ich nicht sagen.



Wann wäre es den soweit???


----------



## AlutechCycles (6. April 2017)

@Iceman79 : Mit Prognosen die als Versprechungen aufgefasst werden könnten wollen wir uns nicht mehr in die Nesseln setzen. Hier müssen wir um Verständnis werben. Es gibt das Lastenheft und da steht auch schon etwas drin...  

Cheers Tom


----------



## Höfbert (24. April 2017)

Den Reach und den Radstand bei der Tofane verlängern bei kürzerem Sitzrohr. Dann hätte ich mein Traumbike.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (29. April 2017)

In den News steht es jetzt drin Protype wurde am Gardasee gesichtet ...... hmmm gegen das ICB 2.0 tauschen


----------



## Albireo (2. Mai 2017)

Hi,

ich interessiere mich für ein Fanes V5. Kann noch jemand was zur Qualität sagen? Wirklich so schlimm wie @burla schreibt? Oder ist das ein Einzelfall?


----------



## imun (2. Mai 2017)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen eine V5 zu kaufen wenn du dich dafür interessierst. Ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden mit Alutech seit 5 Jahren und durfte vor kurzem den Chef himself kennenlernen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Mai 2017)

Ich bin drei Jahre V3 gefahren und jetzt V5. Siehe anderer Thread. Sehr zufrieden mit Allem was Alutech betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcellKueppers (2. Mai 2017)

Hi.
Fahre selber eine Fanes V5 und ne Sennes. 
Bei der Sennes gab es keinerlei Probleme. Vor der Fanes hatte ich die Teibun V1. War eine der ersten die ausgeliefert wurden. Bin drei Monate mit einer Alusitzstrebe gefahren da es Probleme mit der Carbonsitzstrebe gab. Wurde aber offen angesprochen. Nach drei Monaten hatte ich die Wahl das Rad einschicken zum Einbau der Sitzstrebe oder halt selber einbauen. Hab es dann selber gemacht. War auch kein Problem. 
Die Teibun wurde dann durch eine neue Teibun V2 ersetzt, weil ich die neue haben wollte. Bekloppt aber was will man machen.
Da gab es ein Problem mit dem Platz zwischen  Kurbel und Kettenstrebe, die e13 Kurbel baut wesentlich dicker wie andere Hersteller. Aufgrund dessen wurde die Kettenstrebe angepasst, das ist die oben abgesprochene Delle. Hier wurde im Bereich der Kurbelenden die Kettenstreben bearbeitet um Platz zu schaffen. Lief anstandslos durch Alutech (9 Tage zwischen wegschicken bearbeiten und wieder fahren können).  E13 hat die Kurbel aufgrund der technischen Zeichnungen fälschlicherweise frei gegeben. Konnte vorher auch nicht kontrolliert werden da diese noch nicht auf dem Markt waren. 
Und wenn wir ehrlich sind wollen wir ja immer das Neuste haben.
Die Teibun wurde mir dann ärgerlicherweise geklaut. 
Also wieder ein Neues.
Diesmal die Fanes V5. Dabei keine Probleme, macht das was sie soll, und das traumhaft.
Die Rahmen sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gut verarbeitet.
Kettenstreben stellen bei vielen Firmen ein Problem dar. Im Bekanntenkreis sind schon von anderen Marken die Kettenstreben gebrochen (Banshee, Santa Cruz und Specialized).
Wurden aber auch bei Alutech bereits geändert, sprich überarbeitet um den Belastungen standzuhalten. Habe dazu in letzter Zeit nichts mehr gehört.
Chef. Der Jürgen ist manchmal speziell, hat halt ne Berliner Schnauze und kann seine Heimat wohl nicht leugnen. Ist aber durch und durch nen  Pfundskerl. 
Hier mal kurz ein Beispiel. Fanes vor Weihnachten bestellt. Dann kommt am 1. Weihnachtstag ne Mail mit der Frage wie groß bist du. Geantwortet 181. Er schreibt wieder zurück, überleg dir mal ob du nicht nen L Rahmen nehmen willst. Geht gut. Ich wieder geantwortet das mir die Höhe mit 480 dann wahrscheinlich zu groß ist. Der Jü dann, dann mach ich sie dir auf 460.
So bestätigt.
Silvester habe ich die erste Runde gedreht.
Und das ist nur ein Beispiel wie ich ihn kennengelernt habe.

Und genau deshalb würde ich zu jederzeit wieder ein Alutech bestellen. 

Gruß Marcell


----------

